# Waterproof Bible



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here has used or has any thoughts on Bardin and Marsee's new Waterproof Bible.I am considering the KJV when it's rereleased this coming March.

Bardin Marsee Publishing


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 20, 2010)

I can see these being useful to outdoors type people and really great for the military but other than that they don't seem very practical.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 20, 2010)

Read while swimming?


----------



## Berean (Dec 20, 2010)

"It floats". Endorsement by Noah on the back cover.


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the New testament (NIV - don't shoot me !). I like it - good contrast between text and page , although text is small it is readable, durable but haven't yet explored its waterproof characteristics. BUT - although I find it fine as a NT, because of the plastic paper (which does not feel too plasticky, if there is such a word) it is relatively heavy and thick . I imagine a full Bible would be more like the size and weight of study Bible and this may limit its usefulness.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 20, 2010)

Joshua said:


> This is a cool concept! Wish the covers looked better.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 20, 2010)

Berean said:


> "It floats". Endorsement by Noah on the back cover.


 
I like your new knife block. I have one _exactly_ like it in my kitchen. The amazing universality of western culture! (if culture includes Kitchen utensils)


----------



## Berean (Dec 20, 2010)

JennyG said:


> I like your new knife block. I have one exactly like it in my kitchen.



Why, thank-you. Jenny.  Actually my wife does have a set of knives in a block. She bought them herself from our niece at a Cutco house party.


----------



## amg (Dec 20, 2010)

A friend of mine in the dorms at Bob Jones picked up an ESV New Testament, Psalms and Proverbs waterproof Bible a couple of weeks ago. Oddly enough, it was about as big as some complete Bibles. Additionally, the type was relatively small and the pages were pretty thick. The pages are almost memory pages- in that you can bend them and they stay relatively bent as they slowly go back to their original position. It was pretty neat though- I believe he was using his in the shower... It could come in handy for verse memorization in Bible doctrines I suppose .

Beside the price, I thought he paid $29.99 for his copy in the campus bookstore, the only other drawback on my list is the fact that there is no AV in print yet.


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 18, 2011)

what about a kindle in a ziplock ?


----------



## JM (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd buy a KJV.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 18, 2011)

Eoghan said:


> what about a kindle in a ziplock ?


 
I would never take my kindle near water.


----------



## MarieP (Jan 18, 2011)

Let me guess, more Baptists than Presbyterians will buy it...

Now if they could only get water proof mics...I've got to hand it to the Presbyterians for one thing, no one's died during one of their baptisms...


----------



## Danny (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the ESV NT, Psalms & Proverbs. I love it. I actually read it in the shower. Something to watch though; the old version is called "The Outdoor Bible" and the new one is "The Waterproof Bible". The new one is significantly lighter (has less extra stuff) and the type is much better.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 18, 2011)

If only they had these back when I was doing a lot of diving. It would have been fun to have on those tedious decompression ascents.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 18, 2011)

JM said:


> I'd buy a KJV.



I ordered one and giving one as a gift,according to their site,the KJV's will be out March/April,I will give you an update when they come in.

Also my 6 yr old girl wants a Pink KJV so she can read the Bible when she takes a bath.


----------

